

I made a game in my spare time. With your help, my game can beat Zynga. - whitakr

Trailer: http://youtu.be/BbEJ3x4mI3M.<p>Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/7djb7.png.<p>Yesterday was a crazy day. I released my first game, Polymer, to the iPhone app store. It did exceedingly well, especially for my first game on its first day.<p>Here are some current rankings:<p>* #4 in US strategy games
* #17 in US puzzle games
* #58 in overall US games
* #107 in overall US paid apps
* It's also quite highly ranked in many other countries: http://i.imgur.com/UEo0i.png<p>Anyway, here's a graph of the US rankings from yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/8GbCE.png. As you can see, it was rising throughout most of the day, but it sort of stagnated near the end.<p>I truly believe my situation is a perfect storm for little old me (one employee) to overtake Draw Something, which is owned by Zynga (3000 employees). Here's why:<p>* Polymer is currently featured by Apple in their New and Noteworthy games section<p>* It's on 50% off for launch ($0.99 instead of $1.99)<p>* It has a lot of 5 star reviews already on the app store<p>* I've gotten a lot of great reviews, including IGN: http://wireless.ign.com/articles/122/1223839p1.html), iMore: http://www.imore.com/2012/04/26/polymer-iphone-review-addicting-shapecreating-puzzle-game-iphone/, Touch Arcade: http://toucharcade.com/2012/04/25/polymer-review-a-puzzle-game-for-creative-types/, Gamezebo: http://www.gamezebo.com/games/polymer/review, AppAdvice:http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/04/designed-by-accomplished-ios-game-music-composer-polymer-takes-shape-in-the-app-store, and 148 Apps: http://www.148apps.com/reviews/polymer-review/<p>* Twitter has been buzzing like crazy about it: https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/%23polymerapp (view 'all' tweets, not top)<p>* People are in love with creative games right now, which is why Draw Something is so popular; Polymer is all about creativity<p>Touch Arcade describes the game well:<p>"The game draws me in because it lets me be creative. It's freeing to play a puzzle game that lets the player decide when a piece is finished. It's great to have the choice to create something pretty, or huge, or sophisticated. Polymer cuts away all but the most necessary of rules, and the game is all the better for that."<p>If that sounds like something that could interest you, I'd greatly appreciate if you gave it a try. If I could take the #4 spot from Draw Something, it could literally change my life.<p>IMPORTANT: No in-app purchases are necessary in the game. ALL non-cosmetic gameplay elements are unlockable without paying anything extra.<p>* App Store: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/polymer/id499490016?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>* Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/wtrebella<p>* Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/polymerapp<p>* Site: http://www.polymerapp.com<p>TLDR:<p>* Zynga, which owns Draw Something, has about 3000 employees<p>* I made a game, Polymer, all by myself, including the programming, music, and art<p>* I truly believe that Polymer can overtake Draw Something<p>* If you buy my game, I will love you forever<p>* Even if you don't buy my game, I will still love you forever just for reading this post and spreading the word
======
michael_dorfman
Wow, you sure did _this_ wrong. A post like this is going to be aggressively
ignored, I imagine. If, on the other hand, you had written a solid blog post
about what you've done, and what you've learned doing it, you would have
likely gone to the front page, and garnered a lot of attention for yourself
(and goodwill from the friendly denizens here.)

~~~
igorsyl
I think Hacker News would love to read about how you developed the graphics,
music and code for this app.

------
__float
Games--especially the puzzle type--are really hard for me to purchase. They
might be crap, or they might be pure gold. But without a free version, I don't
know it fits my play style.

